# Fuel cap collecting rain water help!



## SuperShires (Jul 23, 2018)

So a couple weeks back I washed my car and I decided to do a thorough clean of the inside of the fuel cap. Now though when it rains heavily water collects at the bottom, like a lot of water so I'm wondering what could be causing it? At first I thought it would be the seal but I haven't touched it so surely it cant be that?

When I was cleaning it I found this rubber screw type thing at the bottom loose so I put it in the hole at the bottom, could it be that it shouldn't be there and that's actually a drain hole?

For some reason the image gets rotated when uploaded to this forum, so open it and it will rotate


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

I think you answered your own question.
You put a rubber stopper into a hole at the low point in the filler neck and now water collects in that very space? 
...hum, why is this happening, hum? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## SuperShires (Jul 23, 2018)

FNChaos said:


> I think you answered your own question.
> You put a rubber stopper into a hole at the low point in the filler neck and now water collects in that very space?
> ...hum, why is this happening, hum? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Yeah but the rubber stopper was already there to begin with but just resting so I presumed it had come loose, it'd just be piece of mind if someone knew if that hole was actually a drain port and not a hole leading to the inside of my car or something :lol:


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9018117


----------



## SuperShires (Jul 23, 2018)

Outnumbered said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1842671&p=9018117#p9018117


None of the pictures are there anymore?


----------



## Steve1exile (Sep 14, 2017)

The hole is a drain.


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

Mine was clogged and some hot water helpen to open it up again.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's an excerpt from the workshop manual -

View attachment A005TT00220 - General Body Repairs, Exterior - Tank Flap.pdf


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

I think you found the fuel cap rubber stop?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

SuperShires said:


> Outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1842671&p=9018117#p9018117
> ...


Did the part look like this?









If so, then it should be item #13 on the following diagram:

https://www.ilcats.ru/audi/?functio...&group=8&subgroup=809&part=809090&language=en

Ah, Poder beat me to it with a better pic... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## SuperShires (Jul 23, 2018)

Ahh cheers for all the info guys, so it is a drain port. I crammed that rubber stopper in the hole (whoops) :lol: I hope I haven't damaged it in the process. Think I'll pour some hot water or something down it to make sure it's still working as intended.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

If the drain hole is blocked, guitar strings work really well to unclog them.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

picked up my car yesterday and found a small puddle inside mine with a lot of gunk.

soaked out the water and will give it a clean. no doubt it's clogged.

I don't have guitar string, anything else a good flexible poking device lol

anything else to help on unblocking?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

p1tse said:


> anything else to help on unblocking?


Things that spring to mind that might be suitable...
Pipe cleaner
Garden strimmer wire


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Can of "Air Duster", used to blow dust off keyboards...?


----------

